# Ft. Morgan 09/20/2011



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Went out for a few hours just before dark. Tide was out but water looked decent. Still tons of grass around so you had to fish accordingly, and don't forget the bug spray cause the skeeters are out. Caught 2 pomps, 1 good keeper. Also, some skip jacks which I used for bait hoping for a nice blacktip. Not a bad couple of hours.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice pomp!

Chase


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice pomp Tofer, try the micro-fiber floats on your leader , i have increased my fish bite by at least double, they help keep the shrimp from burying in the sand. Awesome catch..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like your on the right track dude. That rig I showed you will work for anything in the surf.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Chris V, will ya show me the rig?? I need help too, u can send pm if you would like?? thks scott:yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

8/0 hook with a whole squid hookt backards on it. 6-8 oz diamond-lookin sinker and a rod longer than most power poles (lay it in bed of truck or you'll hit street lights) with a big 'ole spinner with 100lb braided super pro or whatever. Heave as far as the horizon and sit back and drink a beer.

J/K. Grey ghost, you have a PM

Sorry to derail thread


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL! man i was reading this with big ole eyes and big ole ears till i got to the part about 100lb line!! LOL thks:thumbup:


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

I never go to the beach without throwing a line in. I'm curious about the tip? Thanks.


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

pelagicone said:


> Nice pomp Tofer, try the micro-fiber floats on your leader , i have increased my fish bite by at least double, they help keep the shrimp from burying in the sand. Awesome catch..


What's a micro-fiber float look like?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm guessing about the micro fiber float being similar to those used by freshwater trout and salmon fishermen to mimic eggs. You could easily take that material and tie a small wad to whatever size you wanted it and use it as an attractor.

I use the small micro floats that several area tackle shops sell, including ours. Where you put that float seems to make all the difference.


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Chris V, will ya show me the rig?? I need help too, u can send pm if you would like?? fish-e


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Dont harrass chris v now, hes been generous enough. If you really want to know maybe you ought to go see him in person and support his shop.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was on the Point at Ft. Morgan yesterday afternoon. Grass was bad. I didn't catch a red or shark but I managed a nice mess of mullet with my castnet.


----------

